# Cut a hoof too short



## CoffeeCow (Oct 20, 2012)

So... how long will my goat be sad and limpy? I quicked his front hoof, and he is not happy =/


----------



## mama24 (Oct 20, 2012)

He should be fine by tomorrow. lol. They're drama queens aren't they?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah, just give him a few days.  The hoof will grow out a bit and toughen up.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 20, 2012)

some of them will take 2 or 3 days, but it happens sometimes. He will forgive you.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 20, 2012)

Whenever you plan to trim always keep some Crazy Glue handy. If you quick one just put some glue on it and hold it a few seconds to let it dry. We do this on show goats all the time and they never take a lame step. The Crazy Glue seals the hoof so the nerve is not exposed and no dirt gets in.

Donna


----------



## CoffeeCow (Oct 20, 2012)

Renegade said:
			
		

> Whenever you plan to trim always keep some Crazy Glue handy. If you quick one just put some glue on it and hold it a few seconds to let it dry. We do this on show goats all the time and they never take a lame step. The Crazy Glue seals the hoof so the nerve is not exposed and no dirt gets in.
> 
> Donna


good advice, we have some liquid bandaid that would probably do the trick, but it's a little late this time =/  I will know for next time. Thanks


----------



## mama24 (Oct 20, 2012)

Renegade said:
			
		

> Whenever you plan to trim always keep some Crazy Glue handy. If you quick one just put some glue on it and hold it a few seconds to let it dry. We do this on show goats all the time and they never take a lame step. The Crazy Glue seals the hoof so the nerve is not exposed and no dirt gets in.
> 
> Donna


That's a really good idea!


----------



## mama24 (Oct 20, 2012)

sorry, double post


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 20, 2012)

You can also use tea bags and spider/cob webs. If it is bleeding alot and nothing works get a carriage bolt and a propane torch. Heat the end of the bolt until it is glowing and cauterize it. That works great.


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 21, 2012)

just wanted to say...I hope the little darling gets better quickly.  I'm going to pay someone to trim for me at least untill I get familiar with it.  I would be so afaraid i'd do the same thing.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 21, 2012)

jenlynn4 said:
			
		

> just wanted to say...I hope the little darling gets better quickly.  I'm going to pay someone to trim for me at least untill I get familiar with it.  I would be so afaraid i'd do the same thing.


It's really not that hard. I was worried also. I just found a few YouTube videos with tutorials.


----------



## CoffeeCow (Oct 21, 2012)

He isn't limping too bad today, he is just a big baby... I have had to keep them locked in their run so the dog won't chase him. They aren't too happy about that. But they should be okay to come out tomorrow.


----------

